# New bike build with SRAM



## bmax119 (Jul 26, 2006)

Here is my new bike build, specs below.

Carroll custom Fiets Maan race frame
Carroll AL 30 wheels
TRP 950sl brakes
SRAM red LTE compact crankset bb30
Speedplay zero pedals
SRAM Force FD
SRAM Force RD
SRAM Force shifters
Selle SLR saddle
Ritchey WCS one-bolt seatpost sb20
Ritchey WCS Logic II bar
Ritchey WCS c260 stem


----------



## lockwood1 (Nov 5, 2008)

very nice, love it:thumbsup:


----------



## 2128 (Feb 19, 2012)

looks sharp. I love yellow+white


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

that looks sweet!


----------

